# Naruto 425 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 425 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 19, 2008)

*Verification=Confirmed*

*Was in fact posted by Ona*


*Spoiler*: _Japanese script_ 



簡単に 

オビト「里の奴等がなんと言おうと……お前は立派な上忍だ」「俺はもう死ぬ……」「リンを頼む ぜ」 

オビト…… 

お前の目になって先を見据えるのはどうやらここまでのようだ 

リンを守れなかった俺だ 
お前との約束破ってばっかだが許してくれ 

オビト リン 先生 

今からそっちへ行くよ 

暗闇を歩くカカシ 

カカシ「！」 

「カカシか？」 

カカシ「こんなとこにいたんだ……」 

「お前の話を聞かせてくれないか？」 

カカシ「ああ……すごく長くなるからゆっくり話したいんだけど……」 

「ああ、いいさ」 


カカシ笑う 

カカシ「あのね父さん」 


カカシ下を向きもう動かない 

そして阿修羅の頭の一部が地面に落ちる 

～ナルト～ 

融合が出来ない 

キュウビが深作を拒絶するらしい 

ナルト「………」 

ナルト「んなバカなぁ！じゃあ今までのは何！？」 


まだ続くよ
___________________________________________________________

*Another one:*

～木の葉～ 


女ペインがいの達の所に到着 

口寄せの術 

女ペイン変なのを口寄せするも暗部が色々して閉じ込める 

口寄せの術！ 

もう一体召喚していの達に突っ込ませる 

シズネ「何なの！？」 


女ペインがシズネの手にある黒い棒を見る 
「ここか」 

いのいち(ん？) 

いのいち「あいつを見たぞ……だがどういう事だ！？」「あれは死体だった！」 
ここで閉じ込めた口寄せが出てくる 



シズネ「もう少し話を詳しく！何か分かるかも！」 
いのいち「しかしこれでは……」 

イビキ「ここはオレと暗部に任せろ！」 
いのいち「イビキ！」 
シズネ「行きましょう！私たちで招待を暴くんです！」 




木の葉丸「はぁ……はぁはぁ……」 


混沌の中木の葉丸は！？ 

終わりだよー


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> *Spoiler*: _Japanese Script_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



manyou.com put this as confirmed and it matches with the 2 spoiler pics, so I will try to make a rough translation of it.


Obito "I don't care what people in the village'd say...you're a great jounin" "I'm about to die..." "Rin will depend on you from now on"

Obito ...

I can only be your eye this far.
I also failed to keep the promise to protect Rin. Please forgive me.

Obito, Rin, Sensei
I am joining you soon.

Kakashi is walking in the dark.
Kakashi "!"

"Kakashi?"
Kakashi "So you're here..."
"May I hear what happened to your?"
Kakashi "Ah...it's a long story. Let me tell you slowly"
"Ah, alright"
Kakashi smiles.
Kakashi "Dad"

Kakashi's head faces down. Motionless.
A part of Asura's head falls on the ground.

~Naruto~

Fusion is not successful.
The Kyuubi is rejecting Fukasaku.
Naruto "..."
Naruto "How can this be! What have I been working so hard until now for?"

~Konoha~

The female Pain reaches where Ino is.
Kuchiyose no jutsu.
The female Pain summons a strange creature and it's barely restrained by the ANBU.
Kuchiyose no jutsu!
Another one is summoned and it heads towards Ino.
Shizune "What's this?"

Female Pain sees the black rod in Shizune's hand. "So it's here"
Ino's dad (what?)
Ino's dad "I'd seen that girl before...what's going on!?" "That should be the corpse!" 

The restrained summon also breaks out.
Shizune "Please tell it in more details! We maybe able to work this out!"
Ino's dad "But right now..."

Ibiki "Leave this to ANBU and me!"
Ino's dad "Ibiki!"
Shizune "Let's go! We need to find out Pain's secret!"

Konohamaru is panting.
Konohamaru amidst the chaos!?

The End.


----------

